# Digging excessively



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi has been digging excessively at his cuddle sack, and even at his liners... Sometimes he'll fall asleep under his liner and start digging at the plastic too. It's gotten to a point where flakes of skin fall off from him rubbing them raw...
Maybe he's not comfortable in his home? I'm just confused because he has never had this problem before :| Should I provide him with more hiding places and strips of fleece to dig in? :shock:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine do this sometimes, seems like it happens before storms comes in. They were doing it last night and within hours a bad storm hit. I feel bad when I hear it and didn't know what to do so I have been putting a couple paper towels and an extra blanket in if I hear them scratching and for some reason it seems to settle them down...maybe because its extra layers they can feel secure (not really sure ). Just a possibility.


----------



## treehousepie (Oct 29, 2010)

My hedgie is actually doing that right now as I'm typing. We are having a terrible winter storm right now in Memphis. :[. I wish she would just calm down though...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

No storms here... Not yet anyway :|
I'm going to put some fleece strips into his cuddle sack and see if that helps calm him a bit. It's making me sad seeing the skin flaking off his feet


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Sandslash always does this :lol: Just digs away at his hedgie bag (or my sweatshirt pocket, whatever he's in) until he's settled. I think he thinks he's making it more comfortable, I don't know. In the past couple months he's taken to burrowing under his liners. He'll kind of dig at the plastic floor for a couple minutes before he settles down. 

Everyone once in a while he'll wake up and dig some more before going back to sleep. I should add that he has a dig box so he could dig in that if he wanted to. He seems to prefer fruitlessly scratching at the plastic floor of his C&C for whatever reason :roll:


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

my cat is the same way. he has a blanket that he sleeps on. he will dig and paw it for a few minutes then will then go to sleep. I guess he thinks that now it will be more comfortable. no idea... he is a pretty strange cat though.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I'm going to put some fleece strips into his cuddle sack and see if that helps calm him a bit.


I tried this with Snarf. I felt so sorry for him digging and digging and digging in his bag...so I thought I'd be nice and put a handful of fleece strips in his hedgie bag (from his readily available DIG box, BTW). About 10 seconds later, he was firing them out of there so fast, I thought he was going to take out the side of his cage. :shock: When he had emptied his bag, he dug around for a bit, came out and gave me a dirty look, then snuggled in and went to sleep.

<sigh>


----------

